# The Reluctant Interpreter!



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

People wonder why I'm so negative about Brits over here.....well they need to walk a mile in my shoes!

I've been here since Nov 2005, and besides the first four months where we were looking for somewhere to live....I've been working. Every day.....usually all day.

I haven't had the time to have any formal instruction in Spanish.....because I spend all my time earning a living. But I have to speak Spanish every day just to be able to survive.....so a little bit of research along with continual speaking and listening....and I get by. 
If people ask me do I speak Spanish....I just say a _little_. And I leave it that.

On accasions I've helped one or two good friends out with personal business....but that's it. However, over the past few months I've had more and more calls from shops that I go to.....where I know the owners.
And on every occasion it's because some monosyllabic, ****** Brit is kicking off in their shop. Having a tantrum because they can't get what they want.....when they want....and the shopkeepers don't know WTF is going on. So I either have to go to the shop and help out the Spaniards or placate the Brit ****** on the phone.

This week I had two calls from two different shops on the same morning about the same Brit humanoid. Went to two shops and kicked off in both.

These people make me sick.....they come to rural inland Spain and think they're going to get the same level of choice as they would in Milton Keynes shopping mall.

I'm trying to make a living here and I keep getting caught up in the messes that these losers create. I do it, not to help them, but to help the local Spanish.....and hopefully try to repair the damage that they do to all our reputations in the community.

Moral of the story? Do not go to a rural part of Spain unless you are able to speak a reasonable degree of Spanish already, and do not go to rural areas if you're used to living in big cities.

If you do.....you will fail miserably. And in the process you'll make a [email protected] of yourself......and destroy any good Brit-Spanish relations that may exist.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> People wonder why I'm so negative about Brits over here.....well they need to walk a mile in my shoes!
> 
> I've been here since Nov 2005, and besides the first four months where we were looking for somewhere to live....I've been working. Every day.....usually all day.
> 
> ...


Fortunately I think its quite rare tho Xtreme, most of the Brits who come over here and arent prepared to learn the language, culture etc, tend to gravitate towards Expatshire and the costas!! 

Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> People wonder why I'm so negative about Brits over here.....well they need to walk a mile in my shoes!
> 
> I've been here since Nov 2005, and besides the first four months where we were looking for somewhere to live....I've been working. Every day.....usually all day.
> 
> ...


I agree with you Xtreme ... my Sister lives in a village outside Tarragona and is the only Brit there! until that is my parents moved over earlier this year ... now there are three of them! lol .... my sister is married to a Spaniard and has 2 babies .. she didnt speak any Spanish and he didnt speak any English at first ... now she is completely fluent and has opened her own business there catering to the Spanish of course!

As you know my spanish is crap! but I get by most of the time .. the difference is (and this isnt a get out for me at all ... ) down here you are constantly put off speaking Spanish as everyone wants to speak English!!! Working in Malaga is different though and my spanish has been tested to the limits! lol I have made it my goal to dedicate time to learning now ... Ive worked every day for 5 years here in an english speaking environment talking to people all over the world .. but again the "business" language tends to be English!

I wouldnt consider living where you are because I know at the moment I would fail miserably ...... maybe in a couple of years I can retire somewhere where I can converse properly!

Sue xxx


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2009)

Well done you. Not sure if I'd have your level of patience!

What makes these ignoramuses (?) venture to your neck of the woods anyway? How come where you live is on their radar? Surely they realise they can't buy their souvenir authentic Spanish Mexican hats and straw donkeys there.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> People wonder why I'm so negative about Brits over here.....well they need to walk a mile in my shoes!
> 
> I've been here since Nov 2005, and besides the first four months where we were looking for somewhere to live....I've been working. Every day.....usually all day.
> 
> ...




You need to be put on the payroll for that service, XT! Agreed with you, personally - but there's been so many posts on here (incl. recently) whereby the poster has said "why should we integrate and learn the language, expatshire heaven/hell...blah blah blah". The very least one can do - and I know, after a certain age, it can be very difficult to attain even a rudimentary level of another language - is just bloody TRY. Be respectful. And if it's not going your way and you can't make yourself understood, don't stamp your feet and do a "Rumple Stiltskin", thinking that by shouting louder, you'll be understood. However, I fear that that idiot in the shop perhaps would have been a complete @sshole in the UK as well. He/She has probably gone away thinking that the shopkeeper is rude and ignorant and "how dare they...surely they would want my custom, especially in the current crisis....etc".  Even with the most basic level, if you just try, they'll be warm, appreciative, understanding and encouraging.

XT - Respect.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

If you want to know why these people come here......CHEAP PROPERTY!

They really _aspire_ to live in Torrevieja but they didn't get enough dosh when they sold their cab!


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2009)

XTreme said:


> If you want to know why these people come here......CHEAP PROPERTY!
> 
> They really _aspire_ to live in Torrevieja but they didn't get enough dosh when they sold their cab!


You mean they are planning on staying?? 

That doesn't bode well for you at all then!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Liberty said:


> You mean they are planning on staying??
> 
> That doesn't bode well for you at all then!


I dont think they'll wanna stay long if they get on the wrong side of Xtreme!!


Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I dont think they'll wanna stay long if they get on the wrong side of Xtreme!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


X will just make sure everyone in town knows about the guy's reliance on viagra/piles cream/head louse lotion & he'll soon run


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

XTreme said:


> If you want to know why these people come here......CHEAP PROPERTY!
> 
> They really _aspire_ to live in Torrevieja but they didn't get enough dosh when they sold their cab!


I'm getting bad vibes here. I'm not too rich, I can't speak Spanish, I like a rural setting and I will be in Xtremes 'zone of influence'. Maybe I should reconsider.

On the positive side: I do want to learn Spanish hence my choice of a non-expat area. I came to Poland in 1990 with a minimal knowledge of the language but now I am fluent in the 3 R's (reading, riting, rithmatic). Hopefully I won't be a burden. 

What is interesting, reading the posts, is that Spain & Poland seem very similar. If you want shoelaces go to a kiosk, not to the shoe shop. If you want petty bureaucracy, the local authorities are past masters. Corruption? - Yes! Driving skills? - No! (The joke is that Italian drivers think that they are immortal. Polish drivers know they (Poles) are.)


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

JBODEN said:


> I'm getting bad vibes here. I'm not too rich, I can't speak Spanish, I like a rural setting and I will be in Xtremes 'zone of influence'. Maybe I should reconsider.
> 
> On the positive side: I do want to learn Spanish hence my choice of a non-expat area. I came to Poland in 1990 with a minimal knowledge of the language but now I am fluent in the 3 R's (reading, riting, rithmatic). Hopefully I won't be a burden.
> 
> What is interesting, reading the posts, is that Spain & Poland seem very similar. If you want shoelaces go to a kiosk, not to the shoe shop. If you want petty bureaucracy, the local authorities are past masters. Corruption? - Yes! Driving skills? - No! (The joke is that Italian drivers think that they are immortal. Polish drivers know they (Poles) are.)


Ah....but then perhaps you're more willing to make the effort?? And certainly not throw a tantrum because you can't get your favourite Chicken Tikka sauce or whatever in the local supermercado??!!


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Ah....but then perhaps you're more willing to make the effort?? And certainly not throw a tantrum because you can't get your favourite Chicken Tikka sauce or whatever in the local supermercado??!!


Buying chicken tikka sauce ?? They didn't have that in Poland last century so I learnt to prepare it myself - it's much better fresh than that monosodium etc. gunge one can buy. Tantrums ?? A bit of corporal punishment by my parents taught me that they didn't work. Unfortunately you're not allowed that sort of thing now.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Liberty said:


> You mean they are planning on staying??
> 
> That doesn't bode well for you at all then!


Seen it all before Liberty.....they come in like lions and go out like lambs!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

JBODEN said:


> I'm getting bad vibes here. I'm not too rich, I can't speak Spanish, I like a rural setting and I will be in Xtremes 'zone of influence'. Maybe I should reconsider.


Don't worry.....I don't tell the big burly guy at the petrol station that _every_ Brit male wants to (snip).....only a selected few!


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

It seems strange that people who want to live in a particular area become stropy. They can only become alienated by the locals. I can't understand that mind set.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice one, Xtreme. After 8 years, I know the feeling well. Trouble is somebody who can't be bothered (but is good at banging on about how all Spanish are illiterates) says husband is in A&E or they've been cut off (water, electric) etc still gets me out of bed!! 

They don't need a xxxxxx translator; they need somebody to tell them not to xxxxxx drink and drive and that if they'd pay their electric bill they wouldn't get xxxxx cut-off. No language skills for that! 

One woman who has been "using" me for years on a regular basis totally xxxxed off last summer. I'd done dozens of "quick translations" at vets, SUMA, garages, Telefónica etc and never been offered a cent. Her husband came round to prime the A/C and promptly stuck his hand out for 40 euros for 30 minutes work! Apparently now that Pete is an a/c professional (HGV driver in UK) his (few) hours of on the job training pay much better than all my/Xtreme's hours of learning the difference between cagar and caer! Don't get it wrong Donkey Boy! 

As Taliban says once you have told the shop-full of people that the guy had erectile dysfunction there's not much more fun you can have! 

How people who have lived all their lives in city centres with every convenience within 50 meters think they'll survive with only goats and dingles as company amazes me. 

Proud of you and what you do for the geriatrics of Hicksville.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Nice one, Xtreme. After 8 years, I know the feeling well. Trouble is somebody who can't be bothered (but is good at banging on about how all Spanish are illiterates) says husband is in A&E or they've been cut off (water, electric) etc still gets me out of bed!!
> 
> They don't need a xxxxxx translator; they need somebody to tell them not to xxxxxx drink and drive and that if they'd pay their electric bill they wouldn't get xxxxx cut-off. No language skills for that!
> 
> ...


Not me, Guv. That was XabiaChica. Credit where credit's due and all that.

Tally.xx


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2009)

Why don't you charge for your translations?

I do free translations for GENUINE friends, ie those who I know will return the favour one way or another in the future.

Otherwise I charge 6 cents per word if it is a text translation. 
20 euros/hours for a traduccion presencial.
60 euros for half a day
100€ for a full day.

These are my cash-in-hand prices. If the client is a business and they want a factura I charge double the above for the traducciones presenciales but still the same amount for the traducción de textos.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Liberty said:


> Why don't you charge for your translations?
> 
> I do free translations for GENUINE friends, ie those who I know will return the favour one way or another in the future.
> 
> ...


Steves done a bit of translating for me in the past and I've always offered to pay him, but I think he sees me as a friend????????????? So I got freebies!!!


Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I will always help GENUINE friends.....and I'd like to think of you as one of those. It's the ones who think that speaking a language is not a skill you can put a price on and that it did not "cost". xxxxxx hours learning the imperfect subjunctive did! 

Can't complain though I got a great Norwegian to English translation this week and I'd have been happy with 80 euros. The secretary apologised that her boss had only given her a budget of about 250 euros!!! Made up for all the split ostomy bags, waits at the police stations and projectile vomit at the health centre!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Not me, Guv. That was XabiaChica. Credit where credit's due and all that.
> 
> Tally.xx


Apologies to both of you, mesdames


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Liberty said:


> Why don't you charge for your translations?


Well firstly.....I have a business to run.

Secondly.....I'm nowhere near good enough to be a translator....even if I wanted to be. And I don't.

And finally....Brits don't want to pay....for anything. God....am I sick of hearing the poverty speech.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Well firstly.....I have a business to run.
> 
> Secondly.....I'm nowhere near good enough to be a translator....even if I wanted to be. And I don't.
> 
> And finally....Brits don't want to pay....for anything. God....am I sick of hearing the poverty speech.



Not all Brits are that bad, I always offer to pay my way!!

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Not all Brits are that bad, I always offer to pay my way!!
> 
> Jo xx


Jo....your experience is limited to dealing with Brits socially. If you were in business you'd see the way things really are!

I know for certain that Steve will agree 100%.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

He would agree totally and I would ALSO confirm that Jojo always pays her way.


----------



## Spanky McSpank (Aug 27, 2009)

You know I was a bit wary about joining an ex-pats site as I am sort of wary of the ex-pat scene on the costas etc. I have a slightly different background and yes I admit I have some prejudices from what I´ve seen and heard through the years.

Lo and behold just 3 days ago, we are in SW Spain in a working class town with very few if any Brits. We go in a tapas bar and there are 2 couples having some tapas, but trying to still speak in English with the waiters, none of who speak English, so instead of saying simple things like ensalada they say salad in English etc etc,,,

Turns out they are from the costa del sol, been there 4 years, as it happens nice enough people but the assumption that everyone speaks English rattles me a little.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Spanky McSpank said:


> Turns out they are from the costa del sol, been there 4 years, as it happens nice enough people but the assumption that everyone speaks English rattles me a little.


4 years and can't order food......says it all really.

I always say that some Brits think they're living in some giant version of Butlins....and everybody is there to accomodate them.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I have a neighbour who has been here for about 5 years and speaks no spanish at all. I have another neighbour who _does_ speak spanish.

The one who doesnt, invites the one who does to go out for menus del dia when she wants to go to a spanish speaking restaurant, so that she can order for them!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> He would agree totally and I would ALSO confirm that Jojo always pays her way.


Yes, dont I just!!!!!!!!!!! 

I ALWAYS try and speak Spanish, always!! Even if the Spanish speak in english to me (as some do, cos they want to learn english) Its starting to pay off, cos altho I'm miles away from being anything like fluent, I can speak in sentences, understand most of what is said to me and I can make myself understood without resorting to pointing or sign language!!!

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> I can speak in sentences, understand most of what is said to me and I can make myself understood without resorting to pointing or sign language!!!


That's better than you can manage in English Jo!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> That's better than you can manage in English Jo!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Jo xxx


----------

